# I need Suggestions !!!!



## vishesh (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Guys, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My Name is Vishesh and working as a 3D Artist.
My weight is 65 kg and height is 510

I am very much attracted towards Martial Arts, so I thought its better to prepare my body at home first, than join classes. Everyday I wake up at 4:00 am to do some basic exercises so that my stamina can improve and also it stretches my body too.

But my Problem is that some time back I did Heavy Weight Lifting.so I think I am having Hernia from some time now. I got swelling in my Left Testicle only. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thing is guysif I go for operation than my fear is that I wont be able to do Martial Arts for the rest of my life as Hernia can Re-Occur easily. This is totally unacceptable to me, as I have to join MA classes at any cost.

So guys I can go for Operation only when I know that I can do MA after the operation. Also what precautions should I take so that I wont get Hernia again. Is there any particular areas of the body that need to be made strong. Any particular exercises ???? Also which exercises should be totally avoided after Hernia Operation ????

Can I join MA classes after Hernia Operation..???? if yes, When can i join such classes....
Thanx !!! guys for reading this..cheers !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



looking forward for ur feedback.......


----------



## Jaymeister (Jun 2, 2005)

I would suggest that you talk to a doctor about this


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 2, 2005)

There is only one suggestion - Get to a doctor. :asian:


----------



## bdparsons (Jun 2, 2005)

vishesh said:
			
		

> This is totally unacceptable to me, as I have to join MA classes at any cost.



If you indeed are suffering from a hernia you need to get that taken care of before you even consider martial arts training. The hernia, if unaddressed, will severely hinder your training and make it impossible to progress as you should.

See a doctor... now!

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 2, 2005)

Asking for medical advice on a MA Forum = Very bad idea 

 Asking medical advice from a Doctor = Better idea

 The doctor will tell you what you can and can't do.  Then you can decide if what you want to do in the Martial arts fits into that.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Jun 2, 2005)

As a Nurse I have a suggestion for you follow a Doctor's advice and then ask for Rehab therapies after surgery to strengthen that group or area of muscle. 

Once the surgery is done when you join a Martial Arts Studio. You will need to let the Instructor know you have had major surgery and it was a hernia due to the fact that the wall of the muscle has been weakened forever and need to take special precautions such as a tightened back brace or abdominal splint to keep the muscle wall from weakening. You may also need to consider softer styles of MA due to the demand of certain MA's on groups of Muscles.

In that area I suggest using a stong or heavy impact type of Cup support you will need to bind it to the point you feel some tightness but not strangling to give some support and avoid leg strecthes that pull the groin area.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 2, 2005)

vishesh said:
			
		

> so I think I am having Hernia from some time now. ....
> ....
> Thing is guysif I go for operation than my fear is that I wont be able to do Martial Arts for the rest of my life as Hernia can Re-Occur easily. This is totally unacceptable to me, as I have to join MA classes at any cost.
> 
> So guys I can go for Operation only when I know that I can do MA after the operation.


First off, Vishesh, welcome to the forum.

Your statement sounds like "don't ask the question if you don't want to hear the answer". You want to ask a bunch of MAist's but not someone who's an authority on the issue. What exactly did you have in mind? Start your training with a hernia? Do you really think that's a better idea than getting the surgery in the first place? If you couldn't practice after the surgery, what makes you think you'd last a week before the surgery.

Seek professional advise. I wish you the best and hope everything turns out the way you want.

Regards,


----------



## searcher (Jun 2, 2005)

I had my hernia repaired and competed in a tourney after 8 weeks of recovery.  If you are having bulging you need to go right now and get it fixed.   If it ruptures you are going to be in serious trouble.   Go get it fixed, do the recovery time, then start training.


----------



## vishesh (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanx !!! for the feedback fellows........ i appreciate a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The reason for making this post is that, I realize that i did a Major Mistake once *[ heavy weight lifting without proper guidance ]*...........i don't want to do such mistake again. That's why i was trying to get as much information as i can regarding this matter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Jaymeister*
I am surely gonna do that.

*jfarnsworth*
Gonna do same as u suggested.

*bdparsons*
I can understand what you are saying.......i definitely like to do MA only after successful operation of Hernia, before that i am just gonna do basic workout for neck, arms etc.....
i like to see the doctor now.....

*Andrew Green* 
sorry for that !!!......i agree with you. it is just that i thought someone may had hernia operation before, so he may guide me that whether it is possible to do MA after Hernia Operation or not....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i like ur penguin animation.....Co0o0o0l 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Mark Weiser*
*Big Thanx* !!! that sounds like a really nice advice......
i very much understand the seriousness of my problem.......so i will be very careful regarding Martial Arts training......
i agree with you regarding that i should tell my MA teacher regarding Hernia Operation.......as it needs special care.

*Gemini*
Hi Gemini......nice to meet you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i Definitely don't want to start MA classes before solving my Hernia Problem......not at all !!!
i totally agree with you that i need surgery first....... as u suggested, i am gonna do that.
Thanx !!! for you good wishes.....i surely needs it.

*searcher *
this is exactly what i was looking for........*thanx* !!! searcher for replying.....
i am glad to know that after Hernia Operation, it is still possible to do MA...... 

.........................................................

*thanx* !!! for guiding me in the right path......i am happy to get very constructive suggestions........>>>>>>>
going to update u guys / gals soon abt my health 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cheers !!!


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jun 3, 2005)

Please go see a doctor about this and when you are healthy again then worry about choosing a martial art. In the mean time, I would think about what type of Martial Art attracts me more, you know what are you more interested in, kicking, striking, grappling, weapons, kata, ect. Do a couple of searches on google on different styles and just read the posts here a lot of very knowledgeable people, people with years of experience like Master Chappel and Master Rouuselot for example always have very good points on a lot of issues. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 3, 2005)

Vishesh,

What type of art are you considering? (If you mentioned it, I missed it). Maybe someone like searcher who's been through this could give you some do's/don'ts of training after a hernia. 

Regards,


----------



## vishesh (Jun 5, 2005)

*Evenflow1121,*
its good to meet you.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i am surely going to study a lot of posts here so that i can educate myself regarding Various Styles / Types of Martial Arts. It looks like there are so many choices........i like to choose which is best for my health and for my interest too.

Thanx !!! for the realy nice advice.....>>>>

*Gemini,*
regarding choosing the type of art........i think i need to educate myself regarding the various types of Martial Arts.
I definitely like to choose something which i feel like Very Interesting to me........

looks like i am gonna study a lot of posts here !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cheers !!!


----------



## searcher (Jun 5, 2005)

The best advice I can give is to let it heal completely after you get it repaired, DON'T push it.   As far as what typr of surgery to have go for the traditional mesh.  It heals faster and has less chance of recurrance(only 2%).   Lathroscopic/arthroscopic has a high chance of recurrance.   The more times you get it repaired the easier it can come back.    Last piece of the puzzle is to get some help for around the house.  You are not going to be doing very much for a while.


----------

